

Announcing BigCouch 0.4 - ahoff
http://blog.cloudant.com/bigcouch-zero-point-four/

======
rkalla
Very cool to see this release; for the Couch folks out there that love the
master-master replication but need sharding (disparate ranges of data in
certain data centers) BigCouch brings one of the cooler features of Cassandra
and MongoDB (datacenters) to CouchDB deployments.

Then the donation to Apache on top of that, very cool move and congrats to the
Cloudant team. Here's to a lot of success moving the community and clients
forward.

------
mlmilleratmit
I might as well ask it first -- when does it go live on cloudant.com?

------
mark_l_watson
Very cool - I am updating by building from source right now.

Cloudant runs their business on BigCouch and I think tat it is very cool of
them to open source it.

